# Backsplash Tile around Windows...



## thortonwilder00 (Oct 28, 2008)

So I need some professional input regarding tile around a kitchen window. My initial instinct is to remove the bottom trim (the piece below the stool with the returns on each end), tile flush with the bottom of the stool, then reinstall the trim piece over the finished tile. Any suggestions, pics, etc. would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

I usually just remove the *"apron"*, and tile up to the *"sill"*.


----------



## thortonwilder00 (Oct 28, 2008)

The apron yes, that is the word I was searching for.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

I just leave the apron off altogether.


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

thortonwilder00 said:


> The apron yes, that is the word I was searching for.


Wouldn't a finish carpenter know the correct term?


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

The sill is an integral element of the window unit. The ends of the sill, wings, horns, can be back cut to allow the tile to pass behind them. The apron, skirt can be removed and discarded in most cases.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

The practice of installing tile around fenestration is an ancient art. See ANSI 9000-1726899 or 9000-1738993 for some general guidelines. The TCNA (Northern Andalusia) handbook, page 27, has some useful information to this regard. Or just do what you think looks nice.


----------



## thortonwilder00 (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorry "Decks", I didn't realize my terminology was so important to you.

Leaving the apron off all together has intrigued me, I think I will give it a shot. I do agree that the stool (sill) should be cut back to allow the tile to pass behind it, as opposed to working around it though.


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

thortonwilder00 said:


> Sorry "Decks", I didn't realize my terminology was so important to you.


No need to apologize. FWIW, I've been on this forum for over 2 years now and have seen more than my share of home owners come here "disguised" as contractors come in and look for free advice. Usually, they use wrong terminology and stick out like a sore thumb - do a few searches and you'll see what I mean.

If you are in fact a contractor, then I apologize. If you are just a HO, we'll find out soon enough and then you'll owe me more than a sarcastic "sorry".


----------



## Bob Mariani (Nov 28, 2008)

I am using glass curved tile around windows also. Planning on using a trim piece of tile 12" X 1/2" curved and thicker that the other tiles to trim the windows. No wood trim whatsoever around the windows. Two are picture and three are awnings. Does anyone see any issues with doing something like this?


----------

